# The New Journey



## Bob White (Aug 24, 2011)

A meeting took place today with Tom Bleecker, Eddie Downey, Sergio Correa, and me. We discussed publishing another Journey book. We are very excited about working with Tom Bleecker on this book. We want to include kenpo leaders from different countries in this edition and it is very important to have the representation present. Many things have changed since the last publication and this new work should be very interesting and educational. 
  I would be interested in serious requests for answers to questions the community might have. There are more people involved in kenpo now than ever before. Eddie Downey alone has over 3,000 students. Chile has a huge kenpo population. This book will be about kenpo leaders from around the world.
  This book will be about kenpo leaders and what they are doing now. What steps are they taking to promote our art and share their knowledge?
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

